# Foster is seizing his second chance



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Foster is seizing his second chance

Jun 12, 2009

Shan Foster feels like he’s been at this point of his basketball career before. 

That’s because he was here just a year ago. 

After being taking by the Dallas Mavericks with the 51st overall pick in last year’s draft, Foster suited up for the Mavs’ Summer League team in search of a roster spot. Impressed by Foster’s shooting ability, Mavs president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson told Foster to work on his defense and all-around offensive game. 

A year later, Foster has returned to Dallas this week for the team’s two-day, free agent mini-camp with professional basketball experience under his belt after spending a season in Europe playing for Eldo Caserta of Italy. While in Europe, he took Nelson’s advice. 

“We asked him to not just get some more experience but also develop some ball-handling. You can see some of that,” Nelson said after watching Foster at Day One of the mini-camp. “We know he can shoot it. It’s the other things. It’s the defensive side of the ball. It’s putting the ball on the ground, and I’d say the first day he’s shown real well.” 

Foster averaged 10.4 points per game in 30 games for Eldo Caserta, playing just under 30 minutes an outing. 

Now the former Vanderbilt University standout is hoping his improvements impress Nelson and Mavs coach Rick Carlisle. While with the Commodores, Foster became the school’s leading scorer and leader in three-point field goals, garnishing Second-Team All-American honors and the 2008 Southeastern Conference Player of the Year award. 

It’s that offensive assassin that the Mavs see when members of the front office look at Foster. 

“He opted to go to Europe during the summer (last year), so we never got to have him in veteran’s camp,” Carlisle said. “He’s a good player. He’s a scorer. He’s improved his game overseas. He can see that he’s refined it. He’s shooting the ball better.” 

“Coach challenged me to work on my all-around game, and I think I did that,” Foster said. “I think I worked extremely hard, while I was there (Europe) and after the season a little bit. It was a good experience over there. I think it made me stronger and tougher, and I look forward to a great opportunity here with the Mavs.” 

Now, Dallas is looking for improved play from the Mississippi native on the defensive end. 

“You get a year of professional experience under your belt and it’s only going to help you. This is another opportunity for him to get out here and show what he can do and hopefully go to the Summer League and continue with it,” Carlisle said. 

Foster knows that if he is to make the Mavs squad this time around it will because he outworked everyone else on the court, but he’s not shying away from putting in the work. 

“I’ve always been a hard worker. So, whatever it is that needs to be done, I’ll be the one to do it,” Foster said. 

For complete coverage of the Dallas Mavericks, visit Mavs.com.

http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5800026875


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

This time last year I was advocating that the Bulls should draft him in the 2nd round. I didn't think he would play in the NBA right away, but I wanted them to draft him to keep him in Europe for a couple years. There is no question his heart is in it and that he has a great shot. It is just a matter of developing better ball handling, defense, and a higher IQ. Shan Foster will be a better version of Stephen Jackson who also played in Europe, but without the attitude.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

BullsBaller said:


> This time last year I was advocating that the Bulls should draft him in the 2nd round. I didn't think he would play in the NBA right away, but I wanted them to draft him to keep him in Europe for a couple years. There is no question his heart is in it and that he has a great shot. It is just a matter of developing better ball handling, defense, and a higher IQ. Shan Foster will be a better version of Stephen Jackson who also played in Europe, but without the attitude.


I wouldn't mind that, but Jackson at his best is almost an All-Star caliber player. Not sure if Foster will ever get there.


----------

